# Chatham county water police on Turner Creek



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 26, 2009)

Was there an emergency?  What happened?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 13, 2009)

Never did get an answer here.  

Who on the GON forum is one of these guys?  Surely they can tell me what was going on.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 13, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Never did get an answer here.
> 
> Who on the GON forum is one of these guys?  Surely they can tell me what was going on.



Probably chasin' after me. They didnt get me


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 14, 2009)

Were they runnin blue lights???


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 14, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Were they runnin blue lights???



They have blue lights, but they don't appear to be on.  Maybe each picture was between flashes.  It must have been something terrible to be running like that through that congested of an area.  

As an aside, I have noticed a lot of those sailboats in that area are gone now.  Even one that had been there for 6 or more years...gone.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 14, 2009)

pesky blow boaters too cheap to rent a slip cloggin' up the waterways....


----------



## d-a (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like they were late for doughnuts

d-a


----------



## PaulD (Aug 14, 2009)

d-a said:


> Looks like they were late for doughnuts
> 
> d-a




Yeh, lights don't appear to be on. I'll take a guess that the no wake zone doesn't apply to everyone? I haven't seen anything in the paper about a situation down there.


----------



## savreds (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish that they would spend more time over on the Ossabaw side, especially around the ramp at Butterbean. What part of "NO WAKE" don't some of those idiots understand.   
It doesn't mean just off plane throwing a 3' high wake! And Lord help us... it's almost time for the annual "Yankees heading to Florida in their big ol'yacht" migration.
Now that they've dredged some of the Intracoastal Waterway there'll probably be even more of them coming through instead of going offshore.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw them(poe-poe's) not too long ago, playing on their sporty new wave runners over there at butter bean.


----------



## brailediver (Aug 15, 2009)

Laws are for common people. Not law enforcement! Just look at their new $600,000 wake maker.
http://www.wtoctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10933124


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 15, 2009)

brailediver said:


> Laws are for common people. Not law enforcement! Just look at their new $600,000 wake maker.
> http://www.wtoctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10933124



Unbelievable.  But totally believable too.


----------



## d-a (Aug 16, 2009)

brailediver said:


> Laws are for common people. Not law enforcement! Just look at their new $600,000 wake maker.
> http://www.wtoctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10933124




The boat doesnt cost 600,000 there getting a grant for 600,000 to purchase new boats with

d-a


----------



## brailediver (Aug 16, 2009)

I am sure that it did not cost that much, but I would be willing to bet most of that grant money will go towards that boat & crew. I don't know why they would need such a boat as they do not go offshore. I guess they need their toys.I wish they would park one at Lazarretto Creek. The morons that push the throttle as soon as they get outside of the bridge are destroying docks & boats at Walsh's docks. I don't now if they are ignorant or just don't have any common courtesy. I sure will be glad when the children go back to school & the weekend warriors hang up their rods & prepare to hunt.

PS-The price tag on that boat is over $200,000


----------



## d-a (Aug 16, 2009)

brailediver said:


> PS-The price tag on that boat is over $200,000



That just means they will get 3

d-a


----------



## fishtail (Aug 16, 2009)

One of my favorite shots.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just going to laugh silently at that. I have a trailer too and Karma is a nasty thing!

Good to know that 600K in tax funds went to something that will never be used!


----------



## G Duck (Aug 19, 2009)

fishtail said:


> One of my favorite shots.



Is that how they change a flat tire? no wonder they need new boats. I would fire some one for doing that.
I bet the tongue looked sweet after he unloaded that one.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 20, 2009)

My next question about this - the sailboat in the foreground "Tammy Ann" - the people on it yell for you to slow down if there is so much as a ripple made by a butterfly poot on the water coming from your boat.  

I'm just curious what they thought about the hot pursuit pictured here.


----------



## savreds (Aug 20, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> My next question about this - the sailboat in the foreground "Tammy Ann" - the people on it yell for you to slow down if there is so much as a ripple made by a butterfly poot on the water coming from your boat.
> 
> I'm just curious what they thought about the hot pursuit pictured here.



It's funny how people with a dock think they "own" the river. A few yrs ago I was idling through one of the "canals" at Burnside, it was an inboard ski boat that idled at 600 rpm in gear so it made no wake what so ever, and a woman started screaming to "slow down your throwing a wake". That boat made ripples that were maybe 3 inches high if that. I just kind of laughed at her and kept on going because I had the wife and kids in the boat but felt like giving her a few choice words.  
The people that have grown up on the water are the best and the ones that are "transplants" or think they have a lot of money are the worst.


----------

